# Need help for lineart my character



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 6, 2010)

http://clubecgr.deviantart.com/art/Lian-Taylor-156391030

I need help on a person who can lineart my precious Lian Taylor character.

I will port the description over here if you're lazy to click on links



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is my concept illustration of my newest Flagship model - Lian Taylor.
> 
> She's based from my cousin, Lian Felizardo.
> 
> ...



Oh....just text me at:

0921-957-9620 SMART
0916-415-4525 GLOBE

if you happened to be a Philippine subscriber. Otherwise, I appreciate your time and hard work for free. Please include your GBAtemp username for clarification

PS: I DO NOT KNOW how to vector so I have no clue on how to color this as I just illustrated this as a concept with no color support

you can PM me the link on the finnish work. I really need the line-arted but Im not rushing on anyone. I just want your free time.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 6, 2010)

Would you like it vector (illustrator) lined? Just done in photoshop? I can do it either way. (i know you don't have the vector now, but i don't know if that's something you'd like)


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 6, 2010)

Im following this guide but Im stuck on curving. http://www.melissaclifton.com/tutorial-comicbook.html

Im also stuck on putting my next starting point (from lips to the outline of hair to eyes). It just wont finish the line and wants to continue

Im stuck at making paths. I want to learn more so I can do it myself without bugging at other people


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 6, 2010)

Ha! I used that tutorial before!
It's one of the things that helped me a lot with the pen tool.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 6, 2010)

Ohhhhh ok. So you're looking for lining to be done to work with the tutorial. Aight... sorry, can't do it that way heh. I mean, i'm going to look over the tut, so i may be able to then... it's just not something i can do right now. Sorry :\


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 6, 2010)

nah. im looking for someone who can lineart it but I DO NOT WANT to be a burden at their time so this can pass at anytime.

Thank you for your time looking and I appreciate it.

I will study more about the guide and hopefully I can now line-art my works from now on.

It's my first time to actually digitally re-draw my drawings.

As far as I know, it can be done using a touchpad and a stylus ala Flip-Note way but I dont have the gadgets. Is that what you're reffering to?


----------



## WildWon (Mar 6, 2010)

No, the Pen Tool is the "brush" selected that allows you to draw lines by placing points and dragging them to create curves. It's what that tutorial is teaching you how to use.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 6, 2010)

I will continue this project some other time as it's 5:32am and I didnt sleep yet due to this guide. Hopefully, I will get used to it.

I, still, am waiting for a person who can do this for me while I go study for this method. Something is wrong, doesnt it? But Im not implying anything wrong. I just want to see how it was done as the guide is using real people not drawings

Thank you for your guide.

PS: Im a HANDS-ON person and not a reader so I tend to get confused while reading instructions but not in computer-related. Just these type of instructions like "you put this on and adjust that one for....."


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 6, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Im following this guide but Im stuck on curving. http://www.melissaclifton.com/tutorial-comicbook.html. Im also stuck on putting my next starting point (from lips to the outline of hair to eyes). It just wont finish the line and wants to continue


That tutorial assumes you already know how to use the pen tool, so doesn't explain those bits. Try this one, it covers the whole process step-by-step. I think you'll be able to do this yourself, it's one of those tools where it's easy once someone explains it properly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (For the question you asked about ending one line and beginning another press ctrl and click anywhere, it should then let you start a new one, but following the whole tutorial will probably help more.). If that still doesn't help pick up a video tutorial about the pen tool from Google.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 6, 2010)

I need to press CTRL??!!!

WHy didnt the guide told me that? No wonder it's half baked.

Im now currently looking at your new guide. Thanks again

UPDATE:

here's my progress. SO far, I need it to be solid lines and not fading at the end.






any tip on how to make it a solid line? I'll try to read the guide once again

UPDATED with more outlines

additional tips are still welcome


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

This is why I got warned for double posting.

This was edited and the previous reply will be ported to the previous reply


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a question:
do you have a 'guide' image or something?


EDIT: i'd try to redraw your drawing on yer deviantArt page


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 7, 2010)

I get my model and I would apply MY OWN system.

Here's my cousin, Lian






Here's the sketch





Here's the finnished lineart


----------



## nando (Mar 9, 2010)

omg. i've been using photoshop for over 10 years and i never used the pen tool that way. very useful. i usually do pen work with a steady hand and a stylus which i'll continue to use since i can draw a stroke much faster than create a pen path, modify a brush and then stroke it. but this is very useful for more geometric shapes.

anyway, one thing i would do to your brush strokes is play with the size jitter in the brush settings. the strokes going perfectly from thin to thick is very mechanical looking.


----------



## Myke (Mar 12, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> any tip on how to make it a solid line? I'll try to read the guide once again
> 
> UPDATED with more outlines
> 
> additional tips are still welcome




uncheck simulate pressure under stroke path (right click with pen tool on an area of the canvas >select stroke path) but it looks like you already figured that out.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 12, 2010)

in lineart she looks... older


----------

